# Don Lino Africa Punda Milia Gordo Cigar Review - Stick with the smaller ring gauge



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried the Don Lino Africa robusto size (duma) a year or two ago and thought it was a very good cigar for the money. So when I saw a 5-pack of thi...

Read the full review here: Don Lino Africa Punda Milia Gordo Cigar Review - Stick with the smaller ring gauge


----------

